# maine coon dirty bottom



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

Sorry about the title of the thread :blush: but on my neverending quest to choose between a maine coon kitty and a BSH kitty I have been talking to a friend. She had a persian cat and it suffered from an irritable bowel. Everytime it used the litter tray the fur around its bottom would be covered in poo. If she wasn't home it would then go climbing on the settee etc (as all cats do) and smeared the poo all over the furniture. She had it on a prescription food from the vet but she eventually had to give the cat up due to this and it broke her heart. I am just wondering if this might be a problem too with a maine coon cat with it having long hair etc...Are Maine coons bottoms more likely to be dirty after using the litter box? I would love to hear from maine coon owners on this point and once again sorry for the yucky subject matter but it needed to be asked! TIA x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldnt give up a cat cos of poo on my settee! Poor cat!

My kittens occasionally get poo stuck in their bum hair... I imagine a long hair breed would be more prone to this if they had a bit of a sticky poo. Its one of those things with cats I have found. even with totally fine poos they can have a few issues. Not necessarily streaking it all over but, there is an element of pooey bums.

Wouldnt dream of giving up a cat because of it though  I'd buy ten new sofas before I gave mine up.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

As a MC owner I will be honest with you that they can have issues with messy bums but usually only if they have had the runs. We are now in the habit of trimming the fur in that area to minimise the problem. I have to say though that I have never had issues with them smearing though. Some are definitely more prone than others. Oscar very rarely has issues with this but Leo is a different story but I think this is a result of Leo's incessant hunting. Oscar doesn't know what to do with a mouse, vole, or shrew, whereas if it moves, Leo will kill and devour it and woe betide if you try to take his prey off him - he growls like a wild thing but at all other times he is a real sweetie!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Isabella, I really do understand that you want to make the right choice but I do think you're focusing & worrying just a teeny bit too much about what are sometimes the inevitable downsides of owning a cat, such as cat hair/moulting and an occasional upset tummy.

Both MC's and BSH are lovely, lovely breeds. Yes a BSH might be able to clean itself a little easier if it had a digestive upset but with the sort of problem you mention your friend had, you'd most likely need to help clean the rear end of a longhaired OR a shorthaired cat - many cats will be reluctant to clean themselves if the "situation" at t'other end is pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I have short haired Mogs and they have had tummy troubles and can still walk poo all over the house, but that is just the joy of cat ownership along with hairballs , but I do shut the cats out of the sitting when I go out and at night, I think you have to kind of accept that things will get cat eared when you own cats


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Our coonie is 18 months now. He does his Toilet outside and sometimes we have to clean him around that area, Its something you have to look out for with all cats I would imagine tho long haired even more, We have trimmed him a bit in that area but at the end of the day if he,s dirty then he,s got to get cleaned, even if the shower head has to get involved :crying:

He does clean himself but after rummaging about and if he has a wee accident then so be it, he gets cleaned. You just have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I wouldnt give up a cat cos of poo on my settee! Poor cat!
> 
> Wouldnt dream of giving up a cat because of it though  I'd buy ten new sofas before I gave mine up.


do you have children?... what may seem odd to you as a cat lover is perfectly acceptable to someone with a small child


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I wouldnt give up a cat cos of poo on my settee! Poor cat!
> 
> My kittens occasionally get poo stuck in their bum hair... I imagine a long hair breed would be more prone to this if they had a bit of a sticky poo. Its one of those things with cats I have found. even with totally fine poos they can have a few issues. Not necessarily streaking it all over but, there is an element of pooey bums.
> 
> Wouldnt dream of giving up a cat because of it though  I'd buy ten new sofas before I gave mine up.


Well she actually had a pretty unique set of circumstances at home and just could not cope with the daily mess of it that was all over the house. She did perservere for many many months but in the end had to make the difficult decision. No need to worry about the kitten as she found it a wonderful home with retired people who were home all day and were able to do the endless cleanups that this little guy caused. I think its difficult to judge someone until you have been in their set of circumstances. I am not talking about the odd tummy upset and pooey bum, it was endless, everyday and all the time and in the end the vet said that she should think about rehoming it to someone who could be there for it all the time as the vet did not believe it was a problem that was going to go away. Also,I for one, could not afford to buy 10 new sofas!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have to agree ,poo'y bums,hairy clothes/furniture/,slightly/not so slightly pulled threads on things are all part of sharing with a cat.The length of the fur does not seem to matter.Ive had short haired,longhaired cats and when "dire rear " strikes, it strikes all equally :tongue_smilie:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

goldleaf said:


> do you have children?... what may seem odd to you as a cat lover is perfectly acceptable to someone with a small child


Nope, I don't. I would work very hard to make sure that I did everything in my power to keep a cat, despite getting poo everywhere. If I wasnt committed to this, I wouldnt have cats with the possibility of children.

My cats are for life as much as any future children would be. If I had to shave its whole bottom area and have it in one room during the day, I would.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Isabella, I really do understand that you want to make the right choice but I do think you're focusing & worrying just a teeny bit too much about what are sometimes the inevitable downsides of owning a cat, such as cat hair/moulting and an occasional upset tummy.
> 
> Both MC's and BSH are lovely, lovely breeds. Yes a BSH might be able to clean itself a little easier if it had a digestive upset but with the sort of problem you mention your friend had, you'd most likely need to help clean the rear end of a longhaired OR a shorthaired cat - many cats will be reluctant to clean themselves if the "situation" at t'other end is pretty bad.


I am not worried about cat hair/moulting. I have 4 dogs as well as our moggie so theres plenty of hair here. I am really just trying to weigh up all the pros and cons. I'm not sure I made myself clear in the original post, I am not talking about an occasional upset tummy as it was constant. Anyway, thankyou for all your advice.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

isabella said:


> I am not worried about cat hair/moulting. I have 4 dogs as well as our moggie so theres plenty of hair here. I am really just trying to weigh up all the pros and cons. I'm not sure I made myself clear in the original post, I am not talking about an occasional upset tummy as it was constant. Anyway, thankyou for all your advice.


Well its unlikely youre going to have a cat with those issues, but personally I wouldnt take on a cat if I wasnt prepared to care for it at the very worst it could be.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

isabella said:


> I am not worried about cat hair/moulting. I have 4 dogs as well as our moggie so theres plenty of hair here. I am really just trying to weigh up all the pros and cons. I'm not sure I made myself clear in the original post, I am not talking about an occasional upset tummy as it was constant. Anyway, thankyou for all your advice.


Apologies. I must have mixed you up with someone else who had previously asked several times about different breeds and moulting/shedding, etc.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Apologies. I must have mixed you up with someone else who had previously asked several times about different breeds and moulting/shedding, etc.


Splutter 

This has got me thinking about if my cat ever had these issues. Id just get some sort of lovely machine washable sofa cover.... or two, and just chuck them in the wash, and clean the floor.

Mine have had horrible bum days and got poo on my hall floor, my bedding, yummy, and I just clean it, wash it, and go about my day. I dont know what 'unique special circumstances' would prevent me giving my house a quick clean on an evening, or invest in more easily cleaned items.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Splutter
> 
> This has got me thinking about if my cat ever had these issues. Id just get some sort of lovely machine washable sofa cover.... or two, and just chuck them in the wash, and clean the floor.
> 
> Mine have had horrible bum days and got poo on my hall floor, my bedding, yummy, and I just clean it, wash it, and go about my day. I dont know what 'unique special circumstances' would prevent me giving my house a quick clean on an evening, or invest in more easily cleaned items.


 The 'unique' set up circumstances that my good friend has found her self in is she has been diagnosed with a very aggressive type of cancer and has to have chemo which leaves her so weak she can hardly look after herself let alone do 'a quick clean on an evening'!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are those set of unique circumstances enough to satisfy you that my friend had no other choice or is there anything else you would like to add? Like I said, you really should not judge people!!!


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Apologies. I must have mixed you up with someone else who had previously asked several times about different breeds and moulting/shedding, etc.


Yes as you so cleverly pointed out I have asked about different breeds and asked ONCE about moulting/shedding!!! Forgive me, but I thought this forum was for asking for advice and sharing stories not for dishing out abuse for no apparent reason!! Truly bizarre! Anyway, the proof is in the reading.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Splutter
> 
> This has got me thinking about if my cat ever had these issues. Id just get some sort of lovely machine washable sofa cover.... or two, and just chuck them in the wash, and clean the floor.
> 
> Mine have had horrible bum days and got poo on my hall floor, my bedding, yummy, and I just clean it, wash it, and go about my day. I dont know what 'unique special circumstances' would prevent me giving my house a quick clean on an evening, or invest in more easily cleaned items.


I guess that's just life with a creature who will apparently vomit just for the fun of it at times and will always seek out the most comfortable spot to sit and have a leisurely clean up of a cacky arse


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

isabella said:


> The 'unique' set up circumstances that my good friend has found her self in is she has been diagnosed with a very aggressive type of cancer and has to have chemo which leaves her so weak she can hardly look after herself let alone do 'a quick clean on an evening'!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are those set of unique circumstances enough to satisfy you that my friend had no other choice or is there anything else you would like to add? Like I said, you really should not judge people!!!


Sorry but I'm not going to be guilt tripped by cancer... I am hardly inexperienced in the subject and I still would work my hardest to find a way to keep my animals, hiring a cleaner, asking a friend, rehoming it temporarily til I got back on my feet.

Anyway: That is an EXTREME situation regarding bowel movements. Will a cat get a very mucky bum if it has diarrhoea, yes it will. is that likely to happen frequently in its life, yes, probably. Will it happen constantly, no, if fed the right food and kept in good health.

Oh and Gskinner indeed. I havent had any hairballs ever... Ive had some lovely 'just eating but ill hack it up all over your carpet anyway!' vomits. Yum yum!


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> As a MC owner I will be honest with you that they can have issues with messy bums but usually only if they have had the runs. We are now in the habit of trimming the fur in that area to minimise the problem. I have to say though that I have never had issues with them smearing though. Some are definitely more prone than others. Oscar very rarely has issues with this but Leo is a different story but I think this is a result of Leo's incessant hunting. Oscar doesn't know what to do with a mouse, vole, or shrew, whereas if it moves, Leo will kill and devour it and woe betide if you try to take his prey off him - he growls like a wild thing but at all other times he is a real sweetie!


Thankyou forget-me-not. This is first bit of constructive advice I have received in this thread  I do appreciate your input


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

isabella said:


> Yes as you so cleverly pointed out I have asked about different breeds and asked ONCE about moulting/shedding!!! Forgive me, but I thought this forum was for asking for advice and sharing stories not for dishing out abuse for no apparent reason!! Truly bizarre! Anyway, the proof is in the reading.


Chill out, Isabella  I just felt you were tying yourself up in knots about the detail and there's really very little difference - as I think I mentioned on another thread - on moulting/shedding between the two breeds you were considering, when you think about the overall time you'd need to spend on grooming/cleaning up hair. With the mucky bum thing you'd be really unlucky to be in that siuation and, as i said, in the normal course of events any cat with a dirty bum is possibly going to make a little bit of a mess or need a hand cleanng him/herself.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Sorry but I'm not going to be guilt tripped by cancer... I am hardly inexperienced in the subject and I still would work my hardest to find a way to keep my animals, hiring a cleaner, asking a friend, rehoming it temporarily til I got back on my feet.
> 
> Anyway: That is an EXTREME situation regarding bowel movements. Will a cat get a very mucky bum if it has diarrhoea, yes it will. is that likely to happen frequently in its life, yes, probably. Will it happen constantly, no, if fed the right food and kept in good health.
> 
> Oh and Gskinner indeed. I havent had any hairballs ever... Ive had some lovely 'just eating but ill hack it up all over your carpet anyway!' vomits. Yum yum!


You are just vile but I am sure the regulars on here must know that already. Nobody is trying to 'guilt trip' you!!!I shouldnt have to justify my friends decisions to you. Who do you think you are anyway? What has you having had cancer got to do with anything? I would imagine that if I looked into old posts of yours, there are probably other threads just like this one. You obviously have major issues.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Isabella I not sure what you are trying to get as you asked a question, got reasonable answers and you have now gotten all defensive, no one here can tell you if the kitten you go to buy will have IBD/IBS, all you can do is go to a reputable breeder and choose the kitten you like. I know when I brought my dog years ago I took it straight to the vets for a health check so if any problems where noticed I could have taken it back to the breeder, maybe you could look into this with your kitten but I doubt they would be able to diagnose IBD/IBS on the first visit.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Chill out, Isabella  I just felt you were tying yourself up in knots about the detail and there's really very little difference - as I think I mentioned on another thread - on moulting/shedding between the two breeds you were considering, when you think about the overall time you'd need to spend on grooming/cleaning up hair. With the mucky bum thing you'd be really unlucky to be in that siuation and, as i said, in the normal course of events any cat with a dirty bum is possibly going to make a little bit of a mess or need a hand cleanng him/herself.


OK gskinner. Thankyou.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> Isabella I not sure what you are trying to get as you asked a question, got reasonable answers and you have now gotten all defensive, no one here can tell you if the kitten you go to buy will have IBD/IBS, all you can do is go to a reputable breeder and choose the kitten you like. I know when I brought my dog years ago I took it straight to the vets for a health check so if any problems where noticed I could have taken it back to the breeder, maybe you could look into this with your kitten but I doubt they would be able to diagnose IBD/IBS on the first visit.


thanks Grey hare. Unfortunately, I have had to get defensive. I came on here for advice not to have my friend judged. People should think more about the things they post and not just write down everything that comes into their heads.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

isabella said:


> You are just vile but I am sure the regulars on here must know that already. Nobody is trying to 'guilt trip' you!!!I shouldnt have to justify my friends decisions to you. Who do you think you are anyway? What has you having had cancer got to do with anything? I would imagine that if I looked into old posts of yours, there are probably other threads just like this one. You obviously have major issues.


I have zero issues. You are the one who is hung up on lots of issues regarding cat ownership which strikes me as odd considering your current range of animals. You mentioned not wanting to have to give a cat up due to mess. If it would happen, dont get a cat... If you can't handle the mess of a sick cat, don't get a cat.

All I am saying is:

If you are hung up on the trivialities of cat ownership like poo getting on things, or fur, or grooming, etc, then having a cat may not be a fun idea. You already have pets, you should know all these things about the 'negative' aspects of having animals.

Keeping animals has good aspects and bad aspects. There is no breed that doesnt have a mucky bum at some point, there is no breed that doesnt shed (bar Sphynx's!) Asking which will shed less, and will my cat ever have a mucky bum, just seems like someone who wants a pretty sofa ornament.

You decided to mention this cat with constant diarrhoea and how you didnt want to deal with that. How could anyone possibly tell you if your cat will have IBS? There are a thousand things which could go wrong with your cat which would cause negative issues outside the usual realm, and nobody could possibly predict those things. If any cat was in a constant state of diarrhoea you'd have a mess problem, short haired, long haired, or no haired.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

isabella said:


> thanks Grey hare. Unfortunately, I have had to get defensive. I came on here for advice not to have my friend judged. People should think more about the things they post and not just write down everything that comes into their heads.


It's only because people are passionate about animals, but it sounds like your friend was in a very tricky situation and wasn't left with much choice, but all people make judgements good or bad tis the way of the world.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> It's only because people are passionate about animals, but it sounds like your friend was in a very tricky situation and wasn't left with much choice, but all people make judgements good or bad tis the way of the world.


I just wish people would be more upfront with the first post.
Why not just say 'My friend was in bad health, and had to give up her cat with IBS'

Rather than getting upset that people are unable to predict that someone had cancer in the same way we are supposed to predict possible bowel issues in cats.

I probably wouldnt be as 'judgemental' if the ill health issue was something stated from the beginning rather than a statement about giving up a cat due to the cats own health issue.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

I didnt ask your opinion in my original post about the merits of my friends decision what I did ask was whether or not maine coone cats have a particular problem with pooy bums as they have such long hair. That was my query yet the first thing you say in your reply was 'poor cat' referring to my friend that you know nothing about. Could you not just answered the question or refrained from saying anything if you had nothing positive to say?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I just fail to see the need for that story if you didn't want it commented on. The two stories are not needed together.

Will a healthy mc have a messy bum? 
And
My friend had a Persian she had to give up due to chronic bowel issues which caused a messy bum.

It's like saying 'will my cat be able to jump on my knee to be stroked, because my friends broke it's leg and then it couldn't '


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I have zero issues. You are the one who is hung up on lots of issues regarding cat ownership which strikes me as odd considering your current range of animals. You mentioned not wanting to have to give a cat up due to mess. If it would happen, dont get a cat... If you can't handle the mess of a sick cat, don't get a cat.
> 
> All I am saying is:
> 
> ...


I am not hung up on lots of issues about cat ownership. Tell me how you can make that judgement (yes another one). Lets go over them. I asked in one post about shedding between a maine coon and a bsh. As I like both breeds equally I am trying to make a balanced decision. In the other post I asked about the poo getting on the fur. Thats it. My big list of issues that I am apparently hung up on!!! With a house full of animals I am hardly looking for a pretty sofa ornament. I feel sorry for anyone looking for help on this forum who has the misfortune to post something that you don't approve of!!!! I have had my original post answered by some other lovely helpful folk so please don't reply to my thread anymore.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pick the breed you like best if these things aren't an issue then.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I just fail to see the need for that story if you didn't want it commented on. The two stories are not needed together.
> 
> Will a healthy mc have a messy bum?
> And
> ...


MY current cat is a moggy and has shorthair. I was making a simple enquiry as I was not sure if cats with long hair would regulary have issues with poo sticking to their bottoms due to the long hair. I did not ask to be judged or to have my question broken down into parts and analysed. You must have way too much time on your hands. Like I said before, please do not reply anymore to this thread. Thankyou.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll try not to.


Really hard.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Pick the breed you like best if these things aren't an issue then.


Like I said I like both breeds equally. Thankyou but I won't be wanting/needing anymore of your kind 'advice'. To all the folk who HAVE made me feel welcome and have actually given me some good advice, thank you. I am sorry this thread has turned into a childish rant. I will let you all know when I make the big decision :smile5:


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'll try not to.
> 
> Really hard.


Seriously grow up. Are you actually a child? How embarrassing!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hehe I'm not the one telling people where they can and can't post. You have three threads of advice on the particularities of three breeds. I'm sure you have enough info now to choose a cat.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Arnold has this problem occaisionly more so when i first got him, i was a bit worried at first that he was ill but until the vet said that it is just one of those things with longhaired cats. They can shave the back end to prevent it happening, but I didn't want to that just yet so I just trimmed it a bit and have only had a couple of occaisons where he has a little bit stuck to him. Even before though if he was dirty I never noticed that it got onto anything. 

I saw earlier that you were seeing the BSH tonight, have you seen the MC yet? Maybe once you've met them both the decision will be easier, I wouldn't let you're friends situation put you off, I don't think that's a common problem (with it being so constant).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont really notice the hair, all mine are semi-long hairs, & then I have the shorthairs to so Ive never noticed any poop, unless its ellie and her lovely poopy bum  But then the british can get this to. They normally wash themselves but sometimes I but in and do it (no pun intended lol!) :hand:

I cant say that I notice british moulting more than the others, its only really around the spring time anyway. My old boy is 14 now and his very ill so I notice his poop more than the others 

but I wouldnt worry about it, but If I were you Id go for the cream bi boy, yum yum!


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

dom85 said:


> Arnold has this problem occaisionly more so when i first got him, i was a bit worried at first that he was ill but until the vet said that it is just one of those things with longhaired cats. They can shave the back end to prevent it happening, but I didn't want to that just yet so I just trimmed it a bit and have only had a couple of occaisons where he has a little bit stuck to him. Even before though if he was dirty I never noticed that it got onto anything.
> 
> I saw earlier that you were seeing the BSH tonight, have you seen the MC yet? Maybe once you've met them both the decision will be easier, I wouldn't let you're friends situation put you off, I don't think that's a common problem (with it being so constant).


Thankyou so much for your kind reply!! Your information is really helpful. I'm not too worried about it if its only occasional, it wouldn't put me off this breed unless it was a daily event and like you said I could always trim the hair around the bottom. I went to see the little BSH tonight and he is lovely. He is only around 7 weeks so still really small but very very cute. I won't be able to see the maine coone in person as it is about a 6 hour drive (each way) but the breeders have taken multiple photos of her from every angle and she's gorgeous too. She is a red and cream tabby. Still pretty much undecided. I think I would probably know better if I could see the maine coon.


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I dont really notice the hair, all mine are semi-long hairs, & then I have the shorthairs to so Ive never noticed any poop, unless its ellie and her lovely poopy bum  But then the british can get this to. They normally wash themselves but sometimes I but in and do it (no pun intended lol!) :hand:
> 
> I cant say that I notice british moulting more than the others, its only really around the spring time anyway. My old boy is 14 now and his very ill so I notice his poop more than the others
> 
> but I wouldnt worry about it, but If I were you Id go for the cream bi boy, yum yum!


if he looked like that gorgeous blue in your avatar I wouldn't be debating it!!I'm going to have to decide in the next day or so or they are both going to be gone


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

isabella said:


> if he looked like that gorgeous blue in your avatar I wouldn't be debating it!!I'm going to have to decide in the next day or so or they are both going to be gone


lol shes a blue & white bi-colour british shorthair, I have to say though the creams are one of my favs :001_wub: I LOVE their eyes, they are amazing!

if you look at my website under 'colours/patterns' you can see alot of different british colour/patterns & one of a cream/white bi-colour to! might sway you


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol shes a blue & white bi-colour british shorthair, I have to say though the creams are one of my favs :001_wub: I LOVE their eyes, they are amazing!
> 
> if you look at my website under 'colours/patterns' you can see alot of different british colour/patterns & one of a cream/white bi-colour to! might sway you


I'm off to look now. I have to say thankyou for your help. I've had a bit of a bad night  Will enjoy looking at your pretties!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

isabella said:


> I'm off to look now. I have to say thankyou for your help. I've had a bit of a bad night  Will enjoy looking at your pretties!


lol thats ok! IVe got some lovely pics on there, thanks to some great breeders allowing me to use them! people still think that british shorthairs only come in blue so I wanted to do a page that showed, I think they have the biggest variety of colours out of all the breeders lol!

I love the black tipped, creams, goldens, one breeder is even creating a golden colourpoint, they are stunning! thats on there to!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

for the past 14 years i have had both ragdolls and nfcs. although not as long haired as persians they all at sometime have had pooey bums, but i have managed and got on with it. well raggies and nfcs are both semi longahired breeds just like coonies and its not a problem if you are cat orientated, its part of life with cats


----------



## isabella (May 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol shes a blue & white bi-colour british shorthair, I have to say though the creams are one of my favs :001_wub: I LOVE their eyes, they are amazing!
> 
> if you look at my website under 'colours/patterns' you can see alot of different british colour/patterns & one of a cream/white bi-colour to! might sway you


sorry forgot to say, are the creams eyes different from your girl's eyes?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

isabella said:


> sorry forgot to say, are the creams eyes different from your girl's eyes?


no will be the same  copper!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

isabella said:


> Thankyou so much for your kind reply!! Your information is really helpful. I'm not too worried about it if its only occasional, it wouldn't put me off this breed unless it was a daily event and like you said I could always trim the hair around the bottom. I went to see the little BSH tonight and he is lovely. He is only around 7 weeks so still really small but very very cute. I won't be able to see the maine coone in person as it is about a 6 hour drive (each way) but the breeders have taken multiple photos of her from every angle and she's gorgeous too. She is a red and cream tabby. Still pretty much undecided. I think I would probably know better if I could see the maine coon.


Ooh, she sounds pretty! I would probably go for the MC, although i don't have experience with BSH, from what Ive seen of MCs they are very affectionate, people orientated cats and i just love their silliness. However, if id have met the BSH and loved him too then i would get both


----------



## Loubylou2905 (Apr 7, 2011)

Funnily enough this happened to my Bella last night! She's half Persian and is v.fluffy as you can imagine. After doing her business she started shuffling about on her bum on the wooden flooring in the front room. I went to have a nose to see what she was up to as being a first time cat owner I didnt know what she was doing, and she had poo stuck to her bless her. Cue me getting my other half out of the bath, I held her and he cleaned her up. She hated it at first and tried to get away but just gave up in the end and let him do it. She was fine after, we just dried her off with a towel and brushed and combed her then she was back to her usual mad self.....leaving me to scrub the living room floor and sink with the disinfectant!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a persian and yep I'm forever wiping her bum!! And yep I always know when she needs cleaning cos it's all over the window cill  either that or she comes for a cuddle and it's like 'Molly you stink!!!!' 

It's just one of the joys of owning a cat, I still love her


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have had several MC's over the years, and none of them have been very prone to upset tummies and therefore messy bums. I actually think we had more issues with a cat that didn't like cleaning himself properly, and he was a short-haired mog, so had to be stuck in the shower every so often!

In total I think ours had to be washed maybe 3 times over the course of their lives, which isn't at all bad for a long-haired. It doesn't matter what type of cat you get in terms of this, as all cats are different and you don't know what illnesses they may develop later in life that could affect this.

Ems x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I've had 15 persians over the past 20 years. My current 2 13 year old brother and sister both have IBD. I've also got 4 NFC which as Jenny says are very similar to coonies. Apart from the occasional incident I've never had the problem that you describe on a daily basis Isabella. Not even with the two with IBD. I just make sure that they get their medicine every day and give them a grain free diet and they are fine!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Isabella, I got two long haired moggies from rescue a few weeks ago. I was a bit hesitant about whether I had chosen the right kittens, as I orginally wanted short haired cats as I was more familiar with their care.

I was concerned about their grooming - which actually hasn't been an issue - so I can see where you are coming from in asking this.

All I can say is that even without having a bad tummy, Wilbur is sometimes ever so slightly dirty on his bum, which is usually a bit of soggy litter rather than poo. However, Oscar the other kitten always seems determined to clean Wilbur - my husband tells his friends the kittens are rimming again! :blush: - and Wilbur does actually clean himself too given the chance. I have on two occasions sat Wilbur on my lap and given him a quick wipe and all seems well. During the day if we are out I don't let them in the living room - although this is more to do with the alarm sensor needing changing than anything else. If my kittens/cat were unwell I would probably restrict access until they were better.

I think when you get your cat it will be fine and you will work around any issues that crop up. It is amazing the issues you get that you never even thought about, but when you get that contented purring or that welcome cuddle when you get home, all issues go out the window and it is SO worth it! :001_tt1:


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldn't get too hung up on that OP, like others say, it's very unlikely you'll get a cat that has IBD and even then it can be controlled with diet and medication in most cases. My short haired Selkirk girl occasionally gets a runny bum then gets 'poo tail' which she like's to smear on the door jambs, but I just wipe it off, give her a dose of pro-kolin and we're ok again, but I never have poo tail or poo bum issues with my long haired moggy....now the with both of them hair is something else!!


----------

